# Venom extraction kits ( Aspivenin type) at Poundland



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The title says it all....

If you've not seen one of these before then the kit consists of a plastic syringe and a series of flat ended nozzles of different sizes. If you are bitten or stung (anything from mosquitoes to jellyfish via snakes and scorpions) then you put the appropriate sized nozzle over the affected area and pull back the syringe. This creates a vacuum and sucks out the venom. See:

http://www.flairpath.com/

We have carried an Aspivenin one for some years now and find it very good indeed. It takes the itch out of mosquito bites even if not used until some time after the bite.

Aspivenin kits cost about £16 but the Poundshop ones I saw this morning look very much the same but cost- you guessed it- £1

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Great bit of kit we have used them for years.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Grizzly, please please please stop posting useful posts. It is looking one sided the amount of THANKS I have to keep giving you. 

CHEERS


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Bugger - I have just rang the nearest shops to me and they have none in stock, and none in the warehouse to order one in either.

Just my luck.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We saw them in the Newbury shop - taking the van for work there in this morning. Sorry...no Poundlands round here so can't help. I wish we had one locally ...or then again, perhaps I don't.

G

I've just looked at the note I wrote: they call it a Venom _Extraction_ kit - hope this didn't confuse them ?


----------

